# Scafremon's First Track



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

This track is a xmas gift for a friend and his son. It's not done yet, but will be (has to be!) within the next week. 

I went with the Tomy Super International as the base set. Since I needed a few more track pieces, I bought another set (Big Block Battlers) instead of buying just track packages from the hobby store. I would have preferred another 4-lane set (to get a start on my own future track), but time was not on my side to shop around.

I went with the Tuckaway layout as my base design. I modified it just slightly to increase some of the space between the long straights. I thought this change might make it easier to cut MDF as filler between the tracks, to make it completly inlaid. This also made it larger then a 36" wide door, so I made the table from plywood.

The attached pics are:

1. The track layout on the MDF. The MDF sheet I bought had vinyl on one side. Since I didn't want this vinyl side up, I reversed the layout of the track before tracing it on the MDF. This MDF sheet tracing is going to be the filler between the actual track pieces. 

2. The bottom of the table. I framed the 3/8" plywood with 1x4, then added some extra pieces to attach the folding table legs. Put a sealer coat of paint on the underside also.

3. The table upright. :thumbsup:

4. Underlayment. I went with some flooring underlayment to try and reduce track sound. Not sure how beneficial this will be.


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Now that I had a table to work on, I started cutting the MDF tracing. I would have preferred to keep as much of the MDF in larger single pieces, but since I was working alone, I cut it into smaller pieces. I figured this was better then some of the thin pieces breaking.

I wil probably have to use some wood filler to make up the gaps where I split the pieces using the jigsaw.

With the MDF cut, I test fit it to the table, and layed down the track. 

Tomorrow I will screw down everything, and do some painting on the MDF. 

I'm still tossing around thoughts on what type of retaining wall to build.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Kewl! :thumbsup:


----------



## BewstdGT (Jan 4, 2005)

Were you going to drill holes in the table for the power and controller wires since the one terminal is right in the middle of the table? Just curious.

Looks pretty good so far, Im hoping to be up to where you are at by tonight on my own track. Keep the splinters and bloody knuckles to a minimum heh. Good work so far!


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks Criminck and BewstdGT.



BewstdGT said:


> Were you going to drill holes in the table for the power and controller wires since the one terminal is right in the middle of the table?


Yes, for each terminal track. I think a 1" hole will be large enough to fit the plug ends through.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Hmmm...how long are the cords?.....my stock controllers only have like a 3' cord on them...I allways have to keep the power tracks on the border of my tables (tyco)


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

The controller cables in the Tomy SI set are 6' long.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Ah...another reason to upgrade I see...Track selection being foremost...

I have a good tested layout that fits on a 3' 6" by 7' 6" table that I have three off...based on the paper clip on Greg B.'s website...

That plan is to set them up with the tyco stuff I have...landscape then a bit...and sell them locally...

And with any revenue generated...to upgrade with a couple of the TOMY international sets....


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Over the weekend I got the track mounted, infield painted and installed, and am now working on painting some borders.


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm still undecided about what type of retaining wall to use. It needs to be removable, so the table can be more easily stored. I was thinking about those plastic freezer-entryway strips like I have seen others use, and maybe attaching them by weaving them through removable dowels. One problem is the limited top area on the short ends of the table. I think whatever I use will need to rest against the side edge of the table, not on top of it.

Foam board would be inexpensive, and also allow me to plaster it up with billboards, cheering crowds, etc. I'm not sure how I would make it easy to remove and re-attach, without it getting torn up.

Any ideas are appreciated.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

Get some aluminum channel strips and fasten them to the edges of your tabletop, and then just slide strips of plexiglass into them. It will be strong enough to make a good retainer, and yet easily removed and lightweight for portability.


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

OOPS: I didn't read your post well enough. for track retaining walls try the flexible plastic sheets with dowel glued to the back to fit in tubing glued to the baseboard around the track. then paint your retaining walls an of white and add sponser stickers to them. You will have realistic retaining walls that you can easily remove for storage. :thumbsup:


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

The channel strip is something I will look into. I wouldn't attach it permanently around the table, but if I can figure out a way to attach it underneath and slide it out past the edges...

I don't think painting the plastic strips would work very well, unless the paint was extremely flexible.

I walked Home Depot aisles tonight, just looking at anything that might work. Maybe even something like a sliding door latch..i dunno.

Tonight I installed some guard rails, to add some height the the track. I cut off the clips on the rails, and drilled 3/16" holes to stick them in.

I also installed some small casters on underside corners of the table. Not that I think they will be rolling it around, but I needed something to keep the table legs from touching and ruining the flooring if they lay it flat, or slide it under a bed.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Man...when you set out on a project...you stick to it...well done!

This will make a great gift!


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks Crimnick. I can't say all my projects move this fast.  

I had another idea this morning for retaining walls - netting, such as a table tennis net.

What do you guys think about netting?


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*side walls*

for a door track i made i used the rubber floor trim (cant think of the right name); that stuff you use in the kitchen/bath between the wall and floor. it comes in rolls and is about 4 inches tall. i screwed that on the perimiter of the door, and covered the perimter with some wood slats to help secure it (the rubber trim was sandwhiched between the door and the slats, with 2 inches of rubber sticking up.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

I was going to cut up a pair of the wifes fishnet stockings....*snicker*


----------



## hotrod 32 (Jul 20, 2006)

mking said:


> for a door track i made i used the rubber floor trim (cant think of the right name); that stuff you use in the kitchen/bath between the wall and floor. it comes in rolls and is about 4 inches tall. i screwed that on the perimiter of the door, and covered the perimter with some wood slats to help secure it (the rubber trim was sandwhiched between the door and the slats, with 2 inches of rubber sticking up.


It is called cove base or vinyl baseboard


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

hotrod 32 said:


> It is called cove base or vinyl baseboard


Yeppers...and it comes in a bunch of different colors....


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

I decided to give the table-tennis net a try. I bought two of them at Sears, $13.00 each. I thought they would be 60" long, but they were only about 50". I made some custom mounts out of dowels to attach it. The dowels are set into 1" deep holes, so no screws are needed to attach them.

I like the look, and I like how they can easily be removed and thrown into your box with your other slot car stuff. I just wish they were longer, and therefore would have wrapped a bit further around the corners.

All in all - I'm happy with the result.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I love it. I think I may do the same thing. Thanks.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Nice track!


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

*Finished! (pretty much)*

Over past few evenings I added lane stripes, painted inside turn borders, and painted the net supports orange to match the gaurd rails.

Oh yeah...and I gave the track a name:

Rich International Speedway

(Rich is the families last name who I made the track for).


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

AWESOME!!!

Make sure you remember to got some pictures of the unvailing and inugural races...and share em with us... :thumbsup:


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Crimnick said:


> AWESOME!!!
> 
> Make sure you remember to got some pictures of the unvailing and inugural races...and share em with us... :thumbsup:


Thanks, and will do!

Can someone who has the track design program tell me the length of each lane on the Tuckaway layout?


----------



## BewstdGT (Jan 4, 2005)

That was a pretty cool idea for a christmas present. Im kinda doing the same for my father, except he already knows about it. But we are going to try to use it on christmas eve for the first time. Congrats on getting it finished in time. Looks marvelously done!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

This is truly a insperational project. you have done very nice work and show a great heart, I will honestly say I am proud to associate with you here on Hobby Talk.. bravo.


David


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Thank you guys. It was this forum that provided me with most of what I needed to know to build this track.

I have posted all the pics I took during construction here  if anyone would like to see more pictures.

After the holidays, I can start figuring what size track I can build for myself. I'm thinking a larger layout, that is attached to pulleys and can be lowered down from the ceiling of my garage. 

Happy Holidays to all.

Jeff


----------

